

What to do now that the iPhone is shit - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/what-to-do-now-that-the-iphone-has-turned-shit/

======
simon
I'm not a huge Apple fanboy, but this seems like some industrial-grade hate.
Wow! I think that the company is doing pretty well considering it lost it's
spirit and soul with the passing of Steve Jobs.

(I have an MPB as our family computer because it does the "just works" thing
so well and an iPod Classic for the family music system so we don't trip over
hundreds of CD cases. Everything else in the house is Linux.)

~~~
puranjay
It's an attempt to keep Apple on its toes, to keep it away from complacency.

~~~
project23
Apple will do what it does regardless of that article.

~~~
simon
Yes. The bean counters are finally in charge and the only thing that will
cause a change will be the market's reaction in the shape of buying or not
buying products.

Doing what is awesome is out and careful is in. Sad.

